# 2008 Oinktoberfest



## Uncle Bubba

Oinktoberfest for 2008 is set for Sept. 26-28.  This is always a great event for members of this board so I know all will be looking forward to it.  I believe this year's theme is Blues.  George said they are going to expand slightly and there will be no national recording act this year but should be great with a Blues theme.


----------



## Finney

Shouldn't it be Oink*tember*fest then? :?


----------



## Unity

Thanks, UB. It's on the calendar.

--John


----------



## Woodman1

Finney said:
			
		

> Shouldn't it be Oink*tember*fest then? :?



Uh, I already played that joke out two years ago?


----------



## Smokey_Joe

Finney said:
			
		

> Shouldn't it be Oink*tember*fest then? :?



*That's a darn good point!

I'd have to agree with that one*


----------



## Diva Q

Cant wait to go again!!!!

Last year was our first time and now I dont ever want to miss another. It was great!!!

A large part of that was getting to meet so many terrific forum members. Ahh I still have fond memories of homemade sausages, homemade salamis, OMG to die for hushpuppies, lovely lamb so tender, killer tritip, lazy perogies, more dishes than I can remember for the potluck and I could go on and on ..........


----------



## atruckerswife

Ummmmmmm, you forgot about the chocolate cake.

And please no tequila this year, I'm gagging just thinking about it.


----------



## Diva Q

NO TEQUILA this year. 

None

Nada 

Zip 

No way.

That was the only comp i ever broke my golden rule of no drinking till after turn ins and it showed in the results.


----------



## Rag1

It's on my calendar. I may wear a disguise so I don't get my a$$ pounded.
Pleas notice that this is my 1000th post. Don't I get a cookie or something?


----------



## wittdog

Rag said:
			
		

> It's on my calendar. I may wear a disguise so I don't get my a$$ pounded.
> Pleas notice that this is my 1000th post. Don't I get a cookie or something?


1000 wise ass posts...another couple more 1000 and you can catch Nick.


----------



## Unity

Rag said:
			
		

> Don't I get a cookie or something?


Tracking cookie installed on your system.

--John


----------



## wittdog

Unity said:
			
		

> Thanks, UB. It's on the calendar.
> 
> --John


Think about coming up Friday...The Syndicate always has extra beer...


----------



## Adrienne1

[quote="Diva Q]
That was the only comp i ever broke my golden rule of no drinking till after turn ins and it showed in the results.[/quote]

  pardon??


----------



## Diva Q

The day if turn ins LOL The night before is a whole other matter. 

(And for anyone who doesn't know Adrienne makes some seriously kick your a$$ drinks)


----------



## Nick Prochilo

wittdog said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on my calendar. I may wear a disguise so I don't get my a$$ pounded.
> Pleas notice that this is my 1000th post. Don't I get a cookie or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 wise ass posts...another couple more 1000 and you can catch Nick.
Click to expand...


Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## wittdog

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on my calendar. I may wear a disguise so I don't get my a$$ pounded.
> Pleas notice that this is my 1000th post. Don't I get a cookie or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 wise ass posts...another couple more 1000 and you can catch Nick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I resemble that remark!
Click to expand...

Yes you do  
Hey you should think about making a trip to see your son that weekend...like Sunday on the way back from Oink.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Diva Q said:
			
		

> The day if turn ins LOL The night before is a whole other matter.
> 
> (And for anyone who doesn't know Adrienne makes some seriously kick your a$$ drinks)


WAY Too much fun. Hay we going to do a pass the dish this year? I'll do mac & cheese agian.   Note to BTGG, bring tri tip!


----------



## Diva Q

I would love to do another potluck. I think it was fun.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Woodman said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't it be Oink*tember*fest then? :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, I already played that joke out two years ago?
Click to expand...

http://www.infoplease.com/spot/oktfest1.html


----------



## Rag1

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't it be Oink*tember*fest then? :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, I already played that joke out two years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.infoplease.com/spot/oktfest1.html
Click to expand...


Cool. I visited Ludwig's Castle. A real party animal.


----------



## Rich Decker

I think  the Lost Nation Smoke company is going to come down and play this season. I'll come up with a new cocktail for Friday night.


----------



## Diva Q

No more Rich Decker cockktails.


----------



## Molson

Its looking like SCS will be there to compete, rather than observe and drink this year.


----------



## wittdog

It's already shaping up to be a good time...I think we are going to have a special guest this year.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Joker???


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Joker???


Bill is a good guy, be nice if he did show.


----------



## wittdog

Yeah Pigs is right....


----------



## Uncle Bubba

I wish he would.  Be nice to see him again.  Maybe we can even drag Woodman out of drag and make an appearance.


----------



## Woodman1

If SUSAN comes, I am there!!!!!!!!Well, unless I have a gig that weekend?


----------



## 007bond-jb

Woodman said:
			
		

> If SUSAN comes, I am there!!!!!!!!Well, unless I have a gig that weekend?



Susan Who?


----------



## wittdog

007 are you going to make it to the OINK?


----------



## 007bond-jb

wittdog said:
			
		

> 007 are you going to make it to the OINK?



I think so, Yall want me to bring cajun stuff to cook?.
I aint gonna compete but could cook up sumthin, 

Request?


----------



## wittdog

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 are you going to make it to the OINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so, Yall want me to bring cajun stuff to cook?.
> I aint gonna compete but could cook up sumthin,
> 
> Request?
Click to expand...

Dam Boy thats a dumb question..yeah...Friday night is the BBQ Cenral Pot Luck Dinner...if you bring a cooler full of stuff...I'll stock it for you on the return trip.


----------



## 007bond-jb

wittdog said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 are you going to make it to the OINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so, Yall want me to bring cajun stuff to cook?.
> I aint gonna compete but could cook up sumthin,
> 
> Request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dam Boy thats a dumb question..yeah...Friday night is the BBQ Cenral Pot Luck Dinner...if you bring a cooler full of stuff...I'll stock it for you on the return trip.
Click to expand...


How many servings? Will a large Gumbo pot be available?
gumbo or sauce piquant is the easyest to cook a large quanty of...
Both are served with rice


----------



## wittdog

JB I'll bring my Big Pot..and the big gas burner...you bring the fixings.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Dis one be okay JB? I got two of them.


----------



## Diva Q

woohoo. Yummy cajun stuff at oink. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Unity

Place is going to be flooded with hungry BBQ Central people.   

--John


----------



## 007bond-jb

Diva Q said:
			
		

> woohoo. Yummy cajun stuff at oink. I can hardly wait.



Will still need a head count, when we git closer to the event


----------



## Griff

My wife and I are meeting up with Unity and his wife and driving over to the Oink. Already marked the time off at work and have already bought the plane tickets. Wooohooo. We'll be at the Friday night pot luck. I'll bring some wild -- not farmed -- Alaska salmon if someone can find a lttle grill space for me to borrow. Do they give a prize for who traveled the farthest?


----------



## Unity

Griff said:
			
		

> if someone can find a lttle grill space for me to borrow.


Sounds like a job for Yabba Dabba Grill.   

--John


----------



## Nick Prochilo

This is getting interesting......................what are the dates?


----------



## 007bond-jb

Do anybody have a large 15 or 20 gal cast iron pot with a lid?
Jambalaya feeds lots of folks


----------



## wittdog

Nick these are the dates...Sept 26 - 28
http://oinktoberfest.com/
Its a Blues and Q theme this year.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Wow, Griff making the press from the West...good job!! 8)


----------



## Uncle Bubba

No cameras.  No cameras.   :roll:


----------



## Griff

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Wow, Griff making the press from the West...good job!! 8)



Thank you. Actually, Alaska is the western most, northern most and eastern most state (we extend so far west that some of the Aleutian Islands cross the International Date Line and have an east longitude). I got everything but the south covered.


----------



## Unity

Griff said:
			
		

> I got everything but the south covered.


We've got your south covered, Griff. 

--John


----------



## Nick Prochilo

This looks like it's gonna be the biggest get together from bbq central ever!  Puff, are you going?


----------



## wittdog

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> This looks like it's gonna be the biggest get together from bbq central ever!  Puff, are you going?


He will say he is then back out at the last minute....seems to be a theme with him


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like it's gonna be the biggest get together from bbq central ever!  Puff, are you going?
> 
> 
> 
> He will say he is then back out at the last minute....seems to be a theme with him
Click to expand...

 :roll:  Well now that you put it that way.  
I'll / we'll be there 8) 
If Griff can make it all the way from Alaska I "guess" I can make it from Michigan.
Unless something comes up at the last minute


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I say John(Unity) wins the iron ass award. Provided he rides a two wheeler.


----------



## Puff1

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I say John(Unity) wins the iron ass award. Provided he rides a two wheeler.


There's an award for that?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Well if Puff is going, I guess I'll try and make it!


----------



## oompappy

I think maybe some of you "visitors" should put a team together


----------



## Bruce B

oompappy said:
			
		

> I think maybe some of you "visitors" should put a team together



Either put a team together or bring some beer and "Jack."


----------



## Puff1

oompappy said:
			
		

> I think maybe some of you "visitors" should put a team together


I'll probably just be a spectator.
Maybe official taste tester and beer drinkerer.
Whatcha' think Nick?


----------



## Griff

Puff said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe some of you "visitors" should put a team together
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably just be a spectator.
> Maybe official taste tester and beer drinkerer.
> Whatcha' think Nick?
Click to expand...


I'm with Puff on this one. I think official observer and beverage quality control guy would be the way to go. I'm really anxious as this will be my first ever comp. And sounds like I'll get the opportunity to meet a lot of BBQ Central folks. Excellent.
Note to self: don't get downwind from Diva's EZ UP.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe some of you "visitors" should put a team together
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably just be a spectator.
> Maybe official taste tester and beer drinkerer.
> Whatcha' think Nick?
Click to expand...




			
				Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe some of you "visitors" should put a team together
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably just be a spectator.
> Maybe official taste tester and beer drinkerer.
> Whatcha' think Nick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with Puff on this one. I think official observer and beverage quality control guy would be the way to go. I'm really anxious as this will be my first ever comp. And sounds like I'll get the opportunity to meet a lot of BBQ Central folks. Excellent.
> Note to self: don't get downwind from Diva's EZ UP.
Click to expand...


Well it seems official, Puff, Griff and myself will be the official taste testers. We will be judging all "Q", dinner and deserts and of course ALL alcoholic beverages. We will be having ongoing turn ins all through out the weekend. We will be giving out awards to the most hospitable host for each night and 1 grand prize winner for the weekend combined. It will be a comp within a comp! Now I bet you guys are gals are REALLY looking forward to this event now!


----------



## wittdog

My vote is for Bubba as most cordial


----------



## Nick Prochilo

wittdog said:
			
		

> My vote is for Bubba as most cordial



We'll be the judges, thank you!   We are really looking forward to sampling your food!


----------



## Diva Q

woot a comp within a comp!!!!

Very good idea. 

I vote for Bubba (Mr. Happypants himself) as well


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Diva Q said:
			
		

> woot a comp within a comp!!!!
> 
> Very good idea.
> 
> I vote for Bubba (Mr. Happypants himself) as well


Rare pic of UB! Yup, that's a smile on his pie hole!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Diva Q said:
			
		

> woot a comp within a comp!!!!
> 
> Very good idea.
> 
> I vote for Bubba (Mr. Happypants himself) as well


*
I *wasn't the one screaming at Rempe last year.  :roll:  He had full access to our spot.

You guys, and gal, don't know intensity when you see it and totally misread me, which is fine.  

Witt even commented at the Jack at how calm and laid back I was.  Shit, he's the one who almost killed Kloset at turn it time.  Almost ran him over.  Hey, everyone who helped got hugs after turn ins at the Jack. 8) 

I would have liked to have seen Mr. Congeniality himself(he knows who he is...Witt) if he could have handled the amount of people around at turn in time at the Jack without killing someone or having a meltdown.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":h7bdrh1w]woot a comp within a comp!!!!
> 
> Very good idea.
> 
> I vote for Bubba (Mr. Happypants himself) as well


Rare pic of UB! Yup, that's a smile on his pie hole! 
 


[/quote:h7bdrh1w]

That was my first First Place Trophy!!!!


----------



## wittdog

I'm much nicer at comps then I am in real life


----------



## Diva Q

Thats wasn't screaming that was me being nervous as hell and not wanting anyone to see how much I screw up 

And yup wittdog is actually a terrific nice guy.

Thats an awesome smile - you should let it out more often


----------



## Unity

Awwww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--John


----------



## Uncle Bubba

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'm much nicer at comps then I am in real life



Yeah, when you're sleeping.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Thats wasn't screaming that was me being nervous as hell and not wanting anyone to see how much I screw up
> 
> And yup wittdog is actually a terrific nice guy.
> 
> *Thats an awesome smile - you should let it out more often*



*More Trophies = More Smiles!!!!*


----------



## Rag1

The Judge fees should cover our comp costs. Thanks guys...thats a great idea. 8)


----------



## Puff1

Rag said:
			
		

> The Judge fees should cover our comp costs. Thanks guys...thats a great idea. 8)


Nick said he was paying for all the judges


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Judge fees should cover our comp costs. Thanks guys...thats a great idea. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Nick said he was paying for all the judges
Click to expand...


My name is crime...........crime don't pay! Now all you competitors, a little payola under the table could help you win!


----------



## Puff1

Who ever feeds me and gives me beer all weekend wins! 
Sorry Nick.....you didn't set any judging guidelines


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> Who ever feeds me and gives me beer all weekend wins!
> Sorry Nick.....you didn't set any judging guidelines



Judging from this, .............................................................well refer to my statement in the BR!


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever feeds me and gives me beer all weekend wins!
> Sorry Nick.....you didn't set any judging guidelines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from this, .............................................................well refer to my statement in the BR!
Click to expand...

 
You wish you would have thought of this first


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Pigs said the spaces will be like last year.  20x20 with extra 10 available to purchase.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Yes they are!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Like i said. :roll:


----------

